# Anybody call bears?



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

my buddy and i are going to try calling in a bear this spring and I was wondering if anybody had done it before and would be willing to give up some tips/tactics? not much info on it online that I could find so any info would be great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Bearman Rick at www.RRcalls.com He calls them if I am not mistaken.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was going to try it...but ended up getting one over bait the first day.

Last year I asked the same question and had gotten responces here and else where.

First...do not keep the caller in your lap while calling. Only joking...but i was advised to use it in an open area.
Second...Deer or deeper sounds were supposed to provide the best results.
Third...Bust them in the shoulder, try to break them down. Unless shooting them with a bow.
Fourth...Play the wind...they have great sniffers and they do use them !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fifth...pick-in-ick basket.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yeah, I like that one.

That or find a dumpster diver.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Never called one in on purpose. Calling coyotes last year in early fall and i called in 2 coyotes that came in about 5 minutes apart. I was scanning the area after shooting the 2nd coyote and a bear came walking in. He came in to about 60 yards and looked around and slowly wandered off. I was using a jackrabbit distress on a hand call.


----------

